# Muck boots 'V' Hunter wellies?? Or any other recommendations...



## showjump (15 November 2007)

Ok so i might have already posted something similar. 

I cannot decide which of the above two to go for. I am open to any other suggestions tho... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




So what are the pro's and con's for them both, from people who own either of them? 

What is the sizing like?  And which are better for keeping feet warm, i think i have poor circulation, and my feet are always cold in winter.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 November 2007)

Muck boots are warmer IMO.


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (15 November 2007)

I have muck boots... Tuffa ones that you can also ride in.. and they are far better than wellies... they are so snug and warm... and cheap... £39.99


----------



## mccarron6769 (15 November 2007)

I've got everything !  I have sheepskin lined much boots but I found they split easily with dailey use.  I have hunter wellies which I like but not very warm on the feet and I have fat calves so I feel a bit constricted.  Finally splashed out on some Ariat long boots with the lace up sides and I am NEVER out of them.  They are warm, comfortable and durable.  I feel safe riding in them because the inside calf material is really soft leather and they are taking a battering and still holding up well and looking good.  I have poor circulation in my feet and they get easily cold, not with these boots.  My friend has had a pair since Burghley last year and after 6 months of daily use they started to split a little near the foot.  Ariat changed them for a brand new pair with no question, not the kind of customer service you see very often these days !!


----------



## Shez (15 November 2007)

Muck boots - we use them daily they prob last a winter season but my feet never get cold.  Definately worth buying a pair.  I dont ride in mine because I use them to get horses in from muddy fields then just chuck my other boots on for riding. I'm sharing my mums at min but going to buy another pair.  I prefer the slighty shorter ones to the long ones


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

Hmm i think you may be right, my wellies now are 'wellies' like the hunters and my feet are never warm in them when its cold. More so now they have a hole in them!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Which of these would you say are the best to go for? And what is the sizing like?  Muck boots 

P.s i am not going to ride in mine, just general jobs!


----------



## Chumsmum (15 November 2007)

I can recommend these wellies - they really keep your feet warm.

http://www.lechameau.co.uk/productdetail.php?product=Vierzonord&amp;gender=neutral

They also do an 'extreme' version.

However, they are not cheap and not designed for riding tho' I have gone for the occasional hack in them no problem.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (15 November 2007)

I have some muck boots and while they do keep my feet warm I dont like them that much.  My feet always feel really damp when I take the boots off, I guess it is because they are not breathable.  My Barbour leather boots are far better.


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

Thanks, These are like what i have already I bought them about 4 years ago, and they now have a hole in.


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

Oh i see what you mean, also somebody has said the rip on muck boots arent great?
I would get leather ones but dont want to spend a fortune?


----------



## Kermie (15 November 2007)

I love my muck boots.  My hunters are fine too although they are a bit snuck in the calves (small feet, big calves!)  I've got bad circulation too but it is sooooo much better with my muck boots (although my thighs are still constantly freezing!) - I honestly can't believe the difference during the winter.


----------



## bonney (15 November 2007)

Muck boots more practical and warmer to wear.I much prefer them to my wellies.


----------



## applestroodle (15 November 2007)

I got a pair of hunter neo classic wellies of ebay for abt £25 brand new didnt come in a box and they said slightly blemished but when i received them they were in perfect condition! They are neoprene lined and so warm, comfy to I have had a couple of months and wear every day for general mucking out and poo picking and still look good as new!


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

Muck boots are winning atm! But which ones do i go for? I wont be riding in them, but will i look silly if i go mad and buy the funky coloured ones?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












Help me choose some!!


----------



## Chumsmum (15 November 2007)

I think the neoprene lining makes a big difference to how warm they are.  I've had mine about four years and they have slightly split at the back where I've 'kicked' them off rather than using a proper boot jack.  You can send them back for repair but OH has ordered me some new ones  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've been looking at the muck boots you can ride in but when I tried them on they felt exactly the same as wellies so decided to stick with Le Chameau - I've worn them everyday for four years with no problem until recently so well worth the money


----------



## yellowpony (15 November 2007)

Spent several scottish winters in a variety of hunter/barbour/cheap chinese wellies (none of them lasted more than 2 years), and suffered from chilblains for the first time in my life.  Then I bought a pair of Aigle neoprene lined wellies, they're comfortable, I've had them for about ten years and they're still going strong, and no sign of a chilblain since.  They cost about 2.5 times a pair of hunters, but have worked out cheaper in the long run.

They are too hot to wear in the summer though, and I haven't tried riding in them.


----------



## Chumsmum (15 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Muck boots are winning atm! But which ones do i go for? I wont be riding in them, but will i look silly if i go mad and buy the funky coloured ones?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












Help me choose some!!






[/ QUOTE ]

I like the pink/brown ones - I think that if they did the riding type ones in that colour I might have been persuaded


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

I also like the pink and brown, will match my coat!


----------



## Mickeymoo (15 November 2007)

I got my muck boots in march this year and they have split across the back - so I have returned them and they are sending me a new pair.  not impressed with them at all.  Had Le Chameau previously and Tuffas and they were both brill and  lasted longer than 8 months!


----------



## blueberry (15 November 2007)

Woof wear long boots are great! worn for two winters now.


----------



## showjump (15 November 2007)

What are the sizing of the muck boots like?


----------



## pocket (15 November 2007)

Muck boots are the best winter boots i've ever invested in, fantastic


----------



## elles (15 November 2007)

I love my Muck Boots (Tyne), although your feet can sweat a bit when you have them on for 12 hours at a time!


----------



## Mooch (15 November 2007)

Muck boots all the way for me!

I've had mine for about 3 years now and love them.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wear them all over the place and in all sorts of circumstances and they have never let me down. (including walking around YHL  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

I will never go back to a pair of cold wellies again!

I am normally a size 6. I have quite narrow feet, small ankles but big calves, so I wear a size 5 in my Muck Boots. Not something I could do in a pair of wellies. They are so comfy around your legs. 

I only have a pair of plain black ones (don't think they did diferent colours when I got mine).


----------



## Daphnelia (15 November 2007)

I love my muck boots


----------



## Dotilas (15 November 2007)

I bought these at YHL this year, and they are equally as warm as my mum's Le Chameaus.. The only downside is the thermal bit at the top isn't completely waterproof. But the derby house boots are so warm I went down the yard this morning in my fleecey tracksuit PJs, no socks and a coat, and with those boots on, my feet were the only part of me that was still warm!!

They are great!


----------



## charlottenicol (15 November 2007)

I am normally 7 but had an 8, really loved my muck boots, but have just got the derby house warm ones for this winter and wish I had stuck the Muck


----------



## Chex (15 November 2007)

Muckboots are great, really comfy and warm. BUT my were split after only 6 months, and they weren't even worn every day. Its just a tiny tear, but it does let some water in.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 November 2007)

Muck boots are definitely much warmer, but I find that they haven't got much grip and if its a bit icy you might end up on your bum!


----------



## soph21 (15 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Woof wear long boots are great! worn for two winters now. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

OMG i bought a pair on tuesday, im too scared to get them dirty!!! they are so cosy and warm that i sit on the computer in my front room with them on!!!
their better than slippers.

Sophie xxx


----------



## Troggy (15 November 2007)

Muck boots! 
I had a pair of Tynes last year and loved them, then after about 10 months they split  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was a bit peeved so thought would try something else. I got some of the Woof Wear ones, which are very comfy but not as warm, I hated them to ride in, and they made my feet stink 
	
	
		
		
	


	




After about 6 wearings, I went and got another pair of Tynes, and it's heaven, warm, toasy comfy feet, love them!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Also my feet never smell wearing them! I also think they are styled slightly differently to my old pair so fingers crossed the last....


----------

